# Failed Molting?



## Spider-Spazz (Apr 3, 2010)

My little, and most lovable/loved tarantula Teddy just died earlier today. Not sure why..
He molted over night, and when I found him today he was already dead. The molt was sitting next to him looking pretty good, nothing stuck to him, but he was curled up next to it dead. No wet molt, but humidity was good. I think the heat got him.
Here in Georgia, last week it was just 40 degrees high, and this week it jumped to 82+ degrees high. I don't know, maybe it was too hot for his soft new exoskeleton and couldn't stand it. Any ideas on how this could have happened?


----------



## hassman789 (Apr 3, 2010)

sorry i dont know. but if it was the heat that killed it that would be bad because its only spring. if they really are that suseptable to heat imagine when it gets to summer and gets really hot. that could cause a problem


----------



## Teal (Apr 3, 2010)

*Are you SURE he is dead?

Most tarantulas curl up into what looks like a death curl after a molt... *


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

Its kinda hard to determine CoD.. But what species was it?

-Sean


----------



## SDiego (Apr 3, 2010)

Post a photo. It may not be dead.

If it just molted, sometimes it really can look like the tarantula is curled up dead. Give it at least 24-48 hours before you "pull the plug," so to speak.

Again, post a photo.


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 3, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Are you SURE he is dead?
> 
> Most tarantulas curl up into what looks like a death curl after a molt... *


Most certainly this^

Most T's can tolerate temperatures to about 104 F, I believe  (someone may chime in with the exact temp. range). A dramatic change in temps in a short period of time can be lethal to some fish that tolerate temp extremes, but I don't think this is the case here.  Don't touch it and wait it out.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## 8by8 (Apr 3, 2010)

I would also wait at least a day or two to say he is dead. I dont think he would have made it out of the molt if it where the temps imo. I too would like to know the sp. you have.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Apr 4, 2010)

i haven't.. buried him (YES I BURY ALL OF MY ANIMALS.. INCLUDING SPIDERS..) yet, he's still curled up in the same position he was when i found him.
he was a little over a year old, Brazilian Black.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Apr 4, 2010)

here are the pictures you all wanted. he hasn't moved an inch since friday.


----------



## SDiego (Apr 4, 2010)

Move it to ICU right away, that looks just a little different than the typical dehydration/death curl imo. Though not having moved isn't a good sign, so it may be gone.

I came in to possession of a B. Smithi that looked even worse than yours, it had been neglected for months, for sure thought it was dead. Put it over a water dish, it drank, it took two weeks to recover, but recover it did. So just give it that one last shot.


----------



## Projecht13 (Apr 4, 2010)

it doesnt look curled as much as a normal death curl but since its not moved in a long time thats sad... i agree make an icu (deli cup moist paper towl maybe bottle cap lid with water) and see if anything changes. If not sorry for your loss, my Brazilian Black is my favorite T and I would be devastated if she died


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Apr 4, 2010)

he's in an ICU now. though transferring him, he didn't look like he was alive. pretty much just went along with the ride to the ICU.. i don't think he's in there guys. but all i can do now is wait.


----------



## fatich (Apr 4, 2010)

Same thing happened to my Grammostola pulchra sling ,its not alive.


----------



## SDiego (Apr 4, 2010)

Spider-Spazz said:


> he's in an ICU now. though transferring him, he didn't look like he was alive. pretty much just went along with the ride to the ICU.. i don't think he's in there guys. but all i can do now is wait.


Yeah doesn't sound good. Strange, because it sure looks like your spider made it out of the molt o.k.

Hopefully this won't discourage you and you will acquire another pulchra. One of the coolest looking docile Ts.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Apr 4, 2010)

still nothing. there's a 99.99999999% chance he's dead. well this sucks.


----------



## BrynWilliams (Apr 4, 2010)

sorry to hear man, if it has died it does suck, but it does happen unfortunately and often for no identifiable reason at all 



Spider-Spazz said:


> still nothing. there's a 99.99999999% chance he's dead. well this sucks.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Apr 5, 2010)

pulling the plug guys. no movement or signs of life for 3 days. transferred him back to his other container. i know for one thing, if he is dead and had to stay in the ICU, just to start molding, i'd completely freak out.
last picture of him before i put him in his 'coffin' container.





rip little buddy ): ahh i was so attached to him. my adult rosea Lucille attacks when someone tries to touch her, my sling rosea Moose hates anything that moves other then food, and my vagans Fonzie showed me the hard way he doesn't like to be messed with.
Teddy was the one everyone loved and held, i'll be missing him!


----------



## Ryujia (Apr 5, 2010)

That's such a shame. :/ He was very cute too.. Sorry for your loss. *hug*


----------



## Falk (Apr 5, 2010)

Some times it just happens even if you have the correct humidity and temp.
Just get your self a new one and start all over


----------



## Kathy (Apr 5, 2010)

Aww spider, sorry to hear this.  It looks like the molt went well, I can't imagine what would have happened.  Maybe sometimes it is just stressful on them or something.  That's sad, but at least you tried everything.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, R.I.P Teddy!


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Apr 6, 2010)

Falk said:


> Some times it just happens even if you have the correct humidity and temp.
> Just get your self a new one and start all over





Kathy said:


> Aww spider, sorry to hear this.  It looks like the molt went well, I can't imagine what would have happened.  Maybe sometimes it is just stressful on them or something.  That's sad, but at least you tried everything.


i guess sometimes it is stressful! i might be getting another one here soon, i'm not too sure about it though. I still have my 3 other t's that need attention!


----------

